# Identification



## Hassan (22 h ago)

Is it venomous


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

A sand boa and no. Why buy a snake when you know nothing about them?

All credit due to Francis, not me!


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

‘to be fair’ - nowhere does it say he bought it. could be rescued, found etc ;-)


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

'to be fair' - he does:









Is it venomous and what's the type


I bought this snake in iraq and dont know its type and am nervous if its venomous




www.reptileforums.co.uk


----------



## Hassan (22 h ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> 'to be fair' - he does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it in iraq and i dont trust the shop owner


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Hassan said:


> I bought it in iraq and i dont trust the shop owner


Except the shop owner was right. I suggest you now read through all the information on here about the snake you have now got.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> 'to be fair' - he does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish i could read properly lol.


----------

